# What army should I do.



## greyknight13 (Dec 13, 2009)

As the title of the thread states what army does anybody think i should. Or what army do you like best:grin:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

That all depends on whether you want to do a cc army or ranged and also whether you want to be a very few elite guys or a lot of squishies.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Eldar, Problem solved


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

CHAOS has it all


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...t210004&section=&pIndex=3&aId=9300005&start=4

I hope this helps, it should at least give you an idea. I would suggest looking at what you want in your army. If you want a really to win, I would suggest one of the more competitive armies

- Space Marines
- Space Wolves
- Imperial Guard
- Chaos Space Marines

Also look at the types of units you like,

- Tanks (Imperial Guard, Space Marines)
- Crazy Monstrous Stuff (Tyranids)
- Mob Warfare (Orks, Imperial Guard, Tyranids)

But most important of all, don't just take our advice, choose models that you'll like to paint and that you think have a cool playstyle.


----------



## jonkey (Apr 30, 2009)

your first army...
what things do you you like?

want to be pure evil
want to play with massive hordes??
or maybe tanks is your thing...

superhumans?(space marines)
just humans to play as your self(imperial guard)

but there are options that are really fun
like traitor chaos imperial guard or things like that..
my brother for example plays space boars... and he created really cool models...

just read some 40k novels and you soon get an idea what army you want to play and paint


----------

